# Newcastle - Amsterdam ferry



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Not done this route before so wondering what to expect. Has anyone any advice on what to take on board for the overnight crossing. The tip about pillows on the Cap Finistaire was invaluable for me. Also do I take kettle, water etc?
Anyone done this crossing - don't say don't do it cos already booked for next week.


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

Last did this ferry a couple of years ago so my memory is a bit hazy. I think if you follow the advice for Cap Finistere ( we've done that route a few times) you won't go far wrong.


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

Hi

We have done this ferry many times including twice this year. Pillows a must. Water and supplies for the cabin otherwise a very easy passage Food is expensive and we tend to plan for that.the steak restaurant if you like that kind of thing is not cheap but very good.

There is a number of fuel stops right at the terminal (near the roundabout at the end of the road you exit) and diesel is generally cheaper than Uk.

The dutch don't like free camping much but we stayed on a 24 hour Car park near the marina on the way home and ate in the restaurant by the beach. Good food and no probs.

There is a hydrofoil terminal about a mile from the exit if you want park up and do a trip into Amsterdam. 

I love the tunnel but hate the drive south from Scotland so it's a great way of getting into Europe without hassle.

Enjoy

Barry


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanks for that useful information Barry. 
It is an expensive option but it does give an extra 2+ days of being on holiday. I know others say that as soon as they get in the van they feel they are on holiday but that drive up and down to Dover just seems to get worse and worse. 
Have tried the Newhaven Dieppe which was a nice change but it still involves a 750 mile round trip in the uk.
I think it will be sheer luxury to leave home after lunch on the outward trip and arrive home before lunch coming home.


----------

